# Le migliori Radio italiane



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

La vostra radio preferita?


----------



## Harvey (5 Dicembre 2012)

Io ascolto RDS in macchina di tanto in tanto, passano la musica più commerciale ma è la migliore secondo me, anche a livello di informazione!


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2012)

al lavoro siamo sintonizzati su radio number one, non è una radio nazionale, credo che trasmetta solo in lombardia. 

la musica è quella che è, più che altro mi piace perchè alla mattina trasmettono l'emilio bianchi show, non so se avete presente chi è, va spesso ospite a telelombardia per commentare il milan. 

poi in casa o in macchina non ascolto radio, ma solo i miei cd preferiti.


----------



## Miro (5 Dicembre 2012)

Discoradio


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2012)

ascolto solo rai radio 1 quando non posso vedere le partite del milan


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Anche io ascolto spesso RDS, o RTL. Comunque quando sono in macchina non può mancare!!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Radio Kiss Kiss non l'ascolta nessuno?


----------



## esjie (5 Dicembre 2012)

deejay


----------



## francylomba (5 Dicembre 2012)

radio rai 1 ( Il ruggito del coniglio ) 
studio piu'
viva fm 
quello che capita


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2012)

105


----------



## Canonista (6 Dicembre 2012)

Pippo Pelo la mattina...radio deejay al pc


----------



## Livestrong (6 Dicembre 2012)

Radio popolare


----------



## honestsimula (6 Dicembre 2012)

globo,rds


----------



## Ale (6 Dicembre 2012)

radio radicale


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Virgin Radio e Radio24


----------



## bmb (6 Dicembre 2012)

Rtl, Subasio, deejay, rds.


E poi:


----------



## Van The Man (6 Dicembre 2012)

Radio Deejay è tristissima, è rimasta ferma a 15 anni fa


----------



## smallball (6 Dicembre 2012)

Rtl e ogni tanto 105...poi radio Sportiva


----------

